# Motorhome weight, do you check this?



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I wonder how many people have actually used a weighbridge to check their weight before traveling.

I have not previously but was amazed at just how heavy my motorhome was at a recent check.

Time to start leaving some of the gear at home that we don't need if we go away with family or friends, just the two of use, we are OK and well within the limit, but when taking up to five extra passengers and their equipment the weight can shoot up.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

no not each point if i leave it home we need it so we only empty the van for h/services, everything right down to clothes bedding ect its washed and returned to the van so that we can load food water and go at the drop of a hat


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I suspect many van's that I see of being overweight, especially with scooters etc on the back end..
Our is meant to be a six berth with a 3850kg max. Took a trip recently. Only 2 of us, usuall stuff plus 2 pedal bike on back.. Had 150kg spare, But had i wanted to take 2 friends along on a trip, their combined weight would use up most of the 150kg !! they must build these for supermodels !!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi used w/b once and found half a ton payload spare after fully loaded so clicked on no  :wink: 
terry


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

As yet, no, but this is another reminder that I need to get it weighed when its fully loaded

Geoff


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Not done t yet, probably because I already know the outcome --ooh missus get of the scales!

Hmber - are you really selling your Hymer already?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Have not bothered as we have 840kg payload for just the 2 of us and do not carry a scooter so presumed we are OK  

Trevor


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

What's a weighbridge?\


:twisted: 
Mike


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Never bothered as we have 1100kg payload to play with. So we can bring loads of wine back from Europe!


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

*weighbridge*

Yes, we weighed once fairly soon after purchase because we just weren't sure about the payload. With the two of us, full petrol tank and basic habitation equipment we had 320 Kg to spare, but the water tanks were empty! So as we can carry 160 litres having the tanks full rather eats into the ability to take four passengers and luggage for any length of time.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I'm the one who voted " Don't know where nearest one is "
So if you know of one in N.W. Durham, let me know.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Haven't done it yet, keep meaning to but other things get in the way


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*anchors aweigh!*

Greetings,

We have managed to trim our weight down by just taking the necessities along with us if there are more than ourselves on board, and we can also run with almost empty water tanks so that we can fill them up on site, we also can decide how much fuel we need and just put in sufficient and a bit extra to be safe.

We have a sufficient payload of 520KG's after full tanks of water, diesel, gas and driver and passenger which is a healthy balance really!

As a 2 berth, no problem whatsoever, 4 berth, is OK, but 6 berth and we must take the above steps to remain within our maximum limit.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You should always do a weighbridge check at least once with all your gear loaded. I'm aware of at least one member who bought a new Chausson with (according to the manufacturer) a reasonable payload. On checking at the weighbridge he found that with half a tank of water and two passengers he was already slightly over the plated limit. Subsequent enquiries revealed that Chausson had used the wrong spec. chassis unit. After a battle he got a full refund and an apology but AFAIK Chausson never recalled any other vans as a result of the incident so check yours now just in case. I wonder how many other M/Hs there are out there with inaccurate weight plates?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We took the van to the W/B before our first MOT. What a shock! Only 140kg to spare and we did not have the 2 push bikes or the motorbike loaded in. We have started to unload a few bits which weighed 77kg. Still need to loose weight. Very glad we started off with 1250kg payload.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A certain MMM technical consultant finally visited a weighbidge and found himself a half-tonne over.

In for a penny, in for a pound ....

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

First thing I did when I got my RV home was to weight it with 3/4 tank of water and very little fuel - 7,460kg - I had 40kg payload free!! I consequently took my LGV Cat C and now have no payload worries (van takes 8,500 kg - I restored its MAM to manufacturer's figure), but would recommend at least one weigh-in fully loaded to save yourself a deal of trouble, even if you didn't know you were overweight.

Dougie.


----------



## TommyS (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi

I always weigh my motorhome before I go on holidays. As I live in N Ireland I have to get the ferry and just follow the lorries to the weighbridge before the terminal. I carry a scooter and two bicycles and my usual weight is 4420kg + or - 20 kg. In the past I have had a photograph of the van taken at the weighbridge showing the weight. I keep this handy in case I am stopped by police. I still don't know where my payload goes as it started about 790kg with the total weight being 4500kg but I have added an awning and built in generator.

TommyS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My understanding is that if you are pulled over and weighed on the continent ( and the French at least have mobile weighbridges) then you are not allowed to move until you have offloaded the excess.

I can imagine all too well how awful it would be to be in a layby beside some minor road and forced to offload the van. No problem if it's fresh or grey water but what if it isn't ?

So, yes, we do weigh the van and keep within the limits.

G


----------

